# insurance



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

can any tell how i stand with saga if i tow a car with motorhome both vehices are insured with SAGA


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to MHF. Have you spoken to Saga. You really ought to and get it in writing. What do you tow - a daihatsu by any chance?

stew


----------

